# Scotch assistance, trying to branch out!



## dwebber18

Hey everyone, I've been giving scotch a though recently and would like some recommendations per my tastes. Being in the great state of TN alcohol is taxed highly so I'd rather not blow a bunch of money trying stuff I probably won't like. We also have only one decent bar that stocks a good selection of scotch and their dinner menu is rather sparse so we don't go there very often. So I've determined that at this point in my journey I don't have a taste for the heavily peated smokey scotches. I have had a few and don't care for it, I'm looking at you Laphroig 10. It does seem that I like the less smokey, sweeter scotches and have gone through a few bottles of Balvenie 12yr Doublewood. Does anyone have another recommendation or something along those lines that I can give a try? I don't mind some smokiness but not the full peat stuff if I can keep from it. I'd also like to keep my budget under $75 a bottle which in most other places is probably more like $60, thanks everyone!


----------



## Reuben

Can't help you with scotch, but if you want a Bourbon recommendation let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bjorn

Try Dalwhinnie. Should be right up your alley. 

If you want a great whisky with a hint of smoke try Highland Park.


----------



## dwebber18

Those two have been on my short list, and as for bourbon I like it alright I just prefer scotch it seems. Many of my colleagues prefer bourbon especially since we live in Tennessee but the sweet sour mash flavor is not as good to me.


----------



## MaxBuck

Bjorn said:


> Try Dalwhinnie. Should be right up your alley.
> 
> If you want a great whisky with a hint of smoke try Highland Park.


Highland Park is a great idea (my personal favorite). Macallan, Glenfiddich and Glenmorangie are also good "starting malts," though Glenmorangie isn't to my personal taste.

Steer clear of Talisker, Caol Ila and Ardbeg if you don't like the peat, smoke and iodine that characterize Laphroaig.

You might also want to try some of the better vatted scotch (blended all-malt) like Sheep Dip, and an aged blended scotch like Dewar's 12-year-old.


----------



## dwebber18

After doing a bit of research I may need of pick up a bottle of Japanese Whisky next time. Some of those sound really good if a bit difficult to find in my area.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I'd suggest Jura (liquorous, sweet, a good 'breakfast whisky'); Cardhu (exotic fruits and hints of caramel), Bunnahabhain (unpeated, unsmoky, yet still salted; an interestig combination); Adelphi (another breakfast wine). There are many, many others, but looking up what type of cask a whisky comes from will tell you a lot about its taste. I'd say you're mainly looking for a cherry or port cask, although a few France-imported wine casks confer a magnificent taste to the whisky that might appeal to you- just this past sunday I had a 14yo grown in Crozet-l'Herimtage barrels. Recommended.

This being said, if you ever have a chance to try the quarter cask Laphroaig (quite peaty, but more subtle than its 12 and 10yo counterparts) or a Lagavulin 18 (the Queen of peaty malts IMO, please do- they may reconcile you with smoky whiskies.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> I'd suggest Jura (liquorous, sweet, a good 'breakfast whisky'); Cardhu (exotic fruits and hints of caramel), Bunnahabhain (unpeated, unsmoky, yet still salted; an interestig combination); Adelphi (another breakfast wine). There are many, many others, but looking up what type of cask a whisky comes from will tell you a lot about its taste. I'd say you're mainly looking for a cherry or port cask, although a few France-imported wine casks confer a magnificent taste to the whisky that might appeal to you- just this past sunday I had a 14yo grown in Crozet-l'Herimtage barrels. Recommended.
> 
> This being said, if you ever have a chance to try the quarter cask Laphroaig (quite peaty, but more subtle than its 12 and 10yo counterparts) or a Lagavulin 18 (the Queen of peaty malts IMO, please do- they may reconcile you with smoky whiskies.


I second Jura, possibly my favourite single malt - any of it's varieties. It's full flavour satisfies in a way that even Macallan does not quite meet.


----------



## Shaver

dwebber18 said:


> After doing a bit of research I may need of pick up a bottle of Japanese Whisky next time. Some of those sound really good if a bit difficult to find in my area.


Japanese? *Japa*_nese!_ *splutter* Shame on you.

"Poetry's made in Scotland. They sell it behind the bar."

- Mark Manning

.
.

.


----------



## Langham

You might like to try a blended whisky, rather than a single malt, since you're not sold on peatiness. I would recommend J&B - no idea how much a bottle of it costs in Tennessee, but it should be a bit cheaper than a malt.

Japanese whisky? - well why not give it a try; I believe Emperor Hirohito once expressed a wish to recruit a Highland regiment for the Japanese army, they are serious Scottophiles.


----------



## Hitch

As said Jura is probably one you'll like, try Oban too.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The Glenlivet


----------



## dwebber18

From talking with you all here and doing my own research I believe that Oban, Jura and maybe the Japanese Hakushu 12. I've tried Glenlivet on many occassions and unfortunately it doesn't do much for me. Maybe I need to revisit it now that I'm a few years farther down the road. I do appreciate the feedback


----------



## Ματθαῖος

I was at a whiskey and scotch tasting the other night.

If you're interested in trying a highly regarded Japanese version, the Yamazaki is quite good. I had the 12-year-old, but the 18-year-old is very highly respected. 

That is, if you're going by taste and not nationality.

Matthew


----------



## Bjorn

dwebber18 said:


> From talking with you all here and doing my own research I believe that Oban, Jura and maybe the Japanese Hakushu 12. I've tried Glenlivet on many occassions and unfortunately it doesn't do much for me. Maybe I need to revisit it now that I'm a few years farther down the road. I do appreciate the feedback


Id switch out Jura for Dalwhinnie. Glenlivet is a big "meh" to me. I'd go with Macallan before Oban. But an older Oban before a younger Macallan, and vice versa.

The Yamasaki and Hakushu offerings are good.

If you have not tried mature Islay or Speyside, I would suggest you do. Smokey and peated at 25yo is a lot different than the same at 10yo. Whole different ball game. Even at 18 it's a huge difference.

Aberlour may be to your liking though it does little for me.


----------



## dwebber18

I did forget Dalwhinnie from my list. As per the age, I'd need to try that by the glass first. Once you start heading to $200 and up it's a bit more than my spirits conscience allows at the moment. Good thing my wife has no concept of them so should wouldn't notice if I brought home an expensive bottle.


----------



## dwebber18

So I went to the store last night and debated for about 20 minutes and walked out with a bottle of Oban 14. I really wanted the Yamizaki 18 but it was $200 and that seems unnecessarily high. I think I'll try the Yamizaki 12 next time since it's only $50, but that's months down the road with as much as I drink. The Oban is really good, the nose isn't quite as good as the Balvenie and I'd wager that it's not quite as complex but I like the little bit of smokiness and the finish is really nice. Oban might not be my go to at $80 but it's a good choice for something a little different.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

dwebber18 said:


> So I went to the store last night and debated for about 20 minutes and walked out with a bottle of Oban 14. I really wanted the Yamizaki 18 but it was $200 and that seems unnecessarily high. I think I'll try the Yamizaki 12 next time since it's only $50, but that's months down the road with as much as I drink. The Oban is really good, the nose isn't quite as good as the Balvenie and I'd wager that it's not quite as complex but I like the little bit of smokiness and the finish is really nice. Oban might not be my go to at $80 but it's a good choice for something a little different.


Personally, I actually prefer Oban to the Yamazaki 12 YO. I haven't tried the more aged stuff.

I posted about Yamazaki because I hadn't heard of it before.

Matthew


----------



## wfhoehn

Based on your comments I'd recommend, in order of preference:

Glenlivet French Oak Reserve
Oban
Dalwhinnie

Don't assume that the FOR is at all similar to the standard Glenlivet.


----------



## dwebber18

Got a bottle of Yamazaki 12 last night. It's a nice drink that I will need to have more of to decide on. It doesn't quite have the depth of character many of the Scotch I have had contains. It did have an interesting and unique flavor profile so we'll see how it grows on me. My initial thought last night was for a few bucks more I could have bought a better tasting Scotch. I did also have a rich meal not long before that included two German beers and I was eating desert at the time so I'm sure that had some affect on the flavors.


----------



## bernoulli

Japanese malts are very good. Yamazaki is not my favorite Japanese malt, though. I find Hibaki and Nikka more complex and on par with some good scotches. 

I think you will appreciate Macallan. I am all for the smokey malts and Jura is my favorite, but I find Macallan the best of the sweeter malts. Oban is really good too, as is Springbank.


----------



## dwebber18

Yeah I will give the other Japanese options a go in the future. I though Yamazaki would be a good place to start but Hibiki sounds quite good as well.


----------



## Bjorn

If you want to try the very best:


----------



## The Irishman

Nikka From The Barrel is a pretty amazing Japanese blend, worth a look.

My wife likes Balvenie, and for comparison, she also likes Glenmorangie. The Sauternes and various other barrel aged offerings from them are good but you might just try the Original first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck

Had Jura this week for the first time. Have to say I didn't particularly care for it. Not very smooth, and the complexity of flavors wasn't sufficient to compensate for the rough mouth-feel.


----------



## Shaver

MaxBuck said:


> Had Jura this week for the first time. Have to say I didn't particularly care for it. Not very smooth, and the complexity of flavors wasn't sufficient to compensate for the rough mouth-feel.


_What?! _Rough mouth feel........? *splutter* That's full flavour you are tasting. Some Scotch are a little too watery on the palate, not so Jura.

On this occasion we are certainly discussing a subjective effect though, so it is perfectly acceptable for us to disagree.

Whilst I'm thinking on this matter though: Jack Daniels - what is that swill and how come so many people seem to enjoy it? Rank lousy tramp's bathwater that it is. :icon_pale:


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> _What?! _Whilst I'm thinking on this matter though: Jack Daniels - what is that swill and how come so many people seem to enjoy it? Rank lousy tramp's bathwater that it is. :icon_pale:


Jack has its place. That's in a glass with coke, after you run out of Maker's or Old Charter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

I agree with the comments about glenlivet--very drinkable, but I've never bought another bottle. French Oak Reserve may be different.

I do like peatier scotch (Laphroig is my faborite( but before I developed that taste, I was a big fan of Glenfiddich.

What's been said about blends is true--they're going to be smoother younger (and therefore generally cheaper) and in the end, the best scotch is what you like. Someone told me that when I first started smoking cigars and I've found that it holds me in good stead. There's nothing "better" about a single malt if you don't like it, and there's a proliferation of cheap single malts that aren't very good and disguise their lack of quality in cheap packaging.

In Delaware, where stuff is pretty cheap and not taxed hardly at all, there are a lot of airplane and 375 ml bottles that let you taste new things for $7-30, rather than a much larger investment .


Good luck!


----------



## dwebber18

Reuben said:


> Jack has its place. That's in a glass with coke, after you run out of Maker's or Old Charter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in TN the home of Jack it's everywhere in everything. I'm not a big bourbon fan anyway and find Jack not so appealing, yeah it's alright in Coke but I agree that Maker's is a much better choice. I just don't really care for the sour mash flavor that the corn provides in most bourbons. But yeah it's all about personal taste, if it weren't there would be one kind of Scotch and I agree that it's the same with cigars for sure.


----------



## Shaver

Reuben said:


> Jack has its place. That's in a glass with coke, after you run out of Maker's or Old Charter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, Jack and coke - a young lady's drink. :icon_smile:


----------



## Bjorn

I'll drink Lynchburg lemonade or mint julep or whiskey sour on Makers Mark, that's about as good as those drinks get IMO. 

Jack is overpriced. I'll have Grants and Coke when I'm flying and there is no Bloody Mary. 

As for scotch, stay way from Bowmore.


----------



## MaxBuck

Shaver said:


> _What?! _Rough mouth feel........? *splutter* That's full flavour you are tasting. Some Scotch are a little too watery on the palate, not so Jura.


Nor is Highland Park. Just a whole lot smoother, to my palate.

I like Lagavulin, too, just not very often. A sledgehammer of a drink, but sometimes a sledgehammer is just the tool for the job ...


----------



## Shaver

MaxBuck said:


> Nor is Highland Park. Just a whole lot smoother, to my palate.
> 
> I like Lagavulin, too, just not very often. A sledgehammer of a drink, *but sometimes a sledgehammer is just the tool for the job ...*


:icon_smile: You will get no arguments from me there.


----------



## The Irishman

My wife got me the 'Masters of Malt' advent calendar set, sold through The Sunday Times. A different mini bottle of fine whisky for every day of December! Can't wait to get started... :0

One way to try a range of bottlings...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catside

Tonight it's Macallan Special Oak for me. Smooth


----------



## fishertw

MaxBuck said:


> Had Jura this week for the first time. Have to say I didn't particularly care for it. Not very smooth, and the complexity of flavors wasn't sufficient to compensate for the rough mouth-feel.


Am trying a bottle at this time. Since I lean toward smokey single malts, it is not as satisfying as Laphroaig or Bowmore.


----------



## Hitch

Love that smoke.


----------



## dwebber18

The Irishman said:


> My wife got me the 'Masters of Malt' advent calendar set, sold through The Sunday Times. A different mini bottle of fine whisky for every day of December! Can't wait to get started... :0
> 
> One way to try a range of bottlings...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great idea and I have spent a great deal of time on their website. Unfortunately the shipping to the states is prohibitively expensive and Tennessee has restrictive shipping laws that make it even more difficult. If they ever loosen up their laws I'll give them a shot for sure.


----------



## Shaver

I sipped a few glasses of Talisker 18 y/o and Jura 16 y/o last night in one of Manchester's more exclusive night spots. Lovely.


----------



## The Irishman

I thought I might throw out my few cents about Irish whiskey.

Like many relatively young whiskey drinkers it was initially the smoky, peaty Islay whiskeys that drew me in. It's paradoxical, that these were considered elemental and difficult in the past (unsafe for drinking indoors, even), and yet they seem to appeal to novice drinkers in some cases- maybe because the flavours are so strong and identifiable.

As time has gone on, I'd started defaulting towards more balanced whiskey - often still Scotches, but increasingly Irish offerings too. 

In theory, Irish whiskey is often sweeter, milder and generally more convivial. I'm not so sure that simplification holds up these days, given that you can get peaty Connemara whiskey and very sweet Scotches. Probably the pure pot still / single pot still characteristic of some Irish whiskey is the 'unique' aspect - here think Cooley Distilling's Writer's Tears and Middleton's Green Spot and Redbreast.

When it comes to go-to Irish whiskey for me I think Redbreast is hard to beat. Middleton stable-mate Jameson is not my cup of tea, but I have a bottle of 18 year old Jameson which is like Christmas pudding in a bottle. Jameson's recent Barry Crockett Legacy is perhaps the best high-priced Irish whiskey widely available for less than 200 quid at the moment BTW.

I also like Writer's Tears, Tyrconnell and Greenore from Cooley Distilling. Cooley were the only independently-owned distillers left in Ireland for a good chunk of years, until they sold to Beam Inc. At the moment Beam have really been pushing certain marques, like Kilbeggan and Connemara, and I understand they are doing well.

Cooley used to also make whiskey which was bottled by other companies, most notably The Irishman (no relation) and Slane Castle. As a result of Beam turning the tap off (they said they needed full production capacity) these distilleries were forced to either shut down or come up with an alternative supply. I understand both are pressing ahead with plans for new, independent, distilleries of their own, which is exciting.

Forthcoming is Dingle Distilling, as well as a few other distillery start-ups. Everyone wants to get in on what they perceive to be a potential boom time for Irish whiskey as its market grows in Eastern Europe, Asia and South America. Some of these start-ups will make it, others will not.

The final distillery I would mention is another independent, Teeling Whiskey Co., which was set up by the son of the man who sold Cooley Distilling to Beam. Teeling have been aging their core offerings, but in the meantime they've released a few interesting blends of barrels they've had around - including the heretical Hybrid, which was a blend of Cooley whiskey along with an unnamed Scotch (widely believed to be Bruichladdich). Unlikely to be repeated, but a lot of fun. I gather some Scotch whiskey association or other was pretty annoyed for some reason.

Teeling also sell a legal version of Poitin, which is an un-aged Irish potato whiskey still widely distilled illegally in glens the country over. Teeling's offering is 60% abv, clear like vodka, and surprisingly smooth. It's become popular here with mixologists. There's actually another premium poitin company called Glendalough which offers a number of varieties of Poitin, including one aged in sherry casks. 

Anyway, digression over. Moral of the post: Try an Irish whiskey (and make it an independent or something a little different from the usual Jameson, Bushmills, Paddy etc. if you can).


----------



## The Irishman

Teeling Hybrid:-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Humphries

This evening, to coincide with the fireworks and bonfires, a local hostelry held an event showcasing spicy and smoky food and drink. After a few Sclenkerla beers and a smoked porter I settled down to a whisky or three
Ardbeg - Uigeadail 
Laphroaig Triple Wood
Bruidladdich - Port Charlotte Scottish Barley 
Kilchoman Machir Bay 2013 
Bowmore Tempest Batch 3 
i can feel the need for some antacids now.

OP could do worse than try Macallan's bourbon barrel finished Glenkeir Treasures from The Whisky Shop.


----------



## dwebber18

Irishman, those all sound quite interesting and I believe I will have to give them a try. I need to work through what I have now but I might look Irish next time. It's interesting hearing you talk about the poitin which sounds like an Irish version of our moonshine, which is made out of corn and is a nonaged white whiskey of typically no less than 50%abv with many claiming it's much higher. We have a few legal "moonshine" distilleries around my area and the biggest is about 45 minutes away but many of my friends who were born and raised in Tennessee scoff at the available moonshine. I haven't had any at all, legal or otherwise, but I always like to hear about industrious people doing their own thing.


----------



## The Irishman

dwebber18 said:


> Irishman, those all sound quite interesting and I believe I will have to give them a try. I need to work through what I have now but I might look Irish next time. It's interesting hearing you talk about the poitin which sounds like an Irish version of our moonshine, which is made out of corn and is a nonaged white whiskey of typically no less than 50%abv with many claiming it's much higher. We have a few legal "moonshine" distilleries around my area and the biggest is about 45 minutes away but many of my friends who were born and raised in Tennessee scoff at the available moonshine. I haven't had any at all, legal or otherwise, but I always like to hear about industrious people doing their own thing.


Cooley are pushing into the US market in a big way, apparently, so keep an eye out for their stuff (thanks to Beam).

You're right that Poitin is akin to moonshine. There are still illegal stills around the country and word of availability filters out through word of mouth if you know the right people. They're built in sheds and often even outdoors in glens and boglands.

I've had it a few times but I'm always wary because it can be unsafe in various ways: sometimes the ABV is too high and every year someone unlucky seems to die or go blind!

That said, the good stuff can be satisfying every once in a while (In a slightly masochistic way). The Teeling offering is probably boring to purists but it's accessible and consistent.


----------



## Kingstonian

The Irishman said:


> Cooley are pushing into the US market in a big way, apparently, so keep an eye out for their stuff (thanks to Beam).


Sainsbury Irish malt is Cooley. Lovely stuff the basic is better than Taste The Difference version(£1 more). This eccentric Scot on the Isle of Man agrees.






Cooley has since been taken over. Not good.


----------



## third_eye

They were selling Oban at a really great price at Costco recently, good stuff.


----------



## wfhoehn

dwebber18 said:


> Being in the great state of TN


Where in TN? If you are in Memphis you are welcome to taste-test from my modest collection.


----------



## dwebber18

wfhoehn said:


> Where in TN? If you are in Memphis you are welcome to taste-test from my modest collection.


Knoxville, unfortunately. However, my wife did her first year of grad school in Memphis and I visited her twice but we don't make our way out there anymore.


----------



## wfhoehn

Oh well, a shame. There's nothing quite like lining up 20 or so side-by-side to see what you really like.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Shaver said:


> Japanese? *Japa*_nese!_ *splutter* Shame on you.
> 
> "Poetry's made in Scotland. They sell it behind the bar."
> 
> - Mark Manning


Joking aside, have you ever tried any Japanese whisky? I have and I can recommend it. It dominated last year in the World whisky awards. Winning both best single and best blended malt.


----------



## Shaver

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Joking aside, have you ever tried any Japanese whisky? I have and I can recommend it. It dominated last year in the World whisky awards. Winning both best single and best blended malt.


I have not tried it. And I never shall. Call me an old stick-in-the-mud if you like, but I will stick to the uisge beatha of my ancestors and be happy to do so.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Personally, I've never liked Scotch, I only drink Irish, and the odd Glenlivet.


----------



## Shaver

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Personally, I've never liked Scotch, I only drink Irish, and the odd Glenlivet.


Damn you, Earl! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Well yes, the clue's in the name, what else would the Earl of Ormonde drink!


----------



## MaxBuck

The Yamazaki 12-year-old is a perfectly acceptable $50 bottle of malt. Nothing more than that, though. Tasty but undistinguished.


----------



## The Irishman

I like Japanese whisky but you don't get the breadth and depth of scotch, at least not yet. Hibiki 21yr old is meant to be phenomenal according to Jim Murray, though.

The Japanese own Bowmore, Auchentoshan, Glen Garioch, Tomatin and others. As you'd expect, given their respect for tradition, they are reportedly benevolent overlords for the most part, anxious to adhere to traditional methods where possible.

I have a degree of sympathy with Shaver's view, although possibly our motivations are different. When I can I try to buy independent Irish-made, Irish-owned whisky and beer. Not always, but it's nice to try to support local businesses and workers when possible. Not possible all the time though- and you can miss out on some crackers from abroad too.


----------



## Shaver

This is distilled just a short distance from where the majority of my family reside, and have lived for generations. Lovely.


----------



## dwebber18

Bjorn said:


> Try Dalwhinnie. Should be right up your alley.
> 
> If you want a great whisky with a hint of smoke try Highland Park.


Just wanted to check back in with everyone. Over the last couple of months I've gotten to try to Yamizaki 12 as well as the Oban 14. I really like the Oban and make have to keep it in rotation. The Yam is just sort of eh, and I can do better for $50. Last night I tried Dalwhinnie 15 at a bar and found it to be quite good, and think that it is a pretty darn good option if it's under $60. It had a slight sweet taste and I didn't really pick up any smoke but I wouldn't mind some. I like the Oban for a good balance of sweet and smoke. I also received a bottle of Balvenie 12 year double wood as a gift from a client so I doubt I'll get anything new for awhile until I make my way though those. For something different I got a bottle of Elmer T. Lee bourbon, it's a single barrel bourbon from Buffalo Trace. It's growing on me the more I have but I still think I prefer Makers or Woodford Reserve more, and they are about $15 cheaper here. I still want to try a Highland Park, but lately it's been a good place to be my taste buds I believe. It was even warm enough one evening to enjoy a Scotch with a cigar the other evening. I think my next purchase will be an undetermined Irish whiskey, but that might be a few months away.


----------



## Flairball

If you like Oban then try some of their distillers edition. I've always found it to be better than their other offerings. 

Similar to the Doublewood I'd the Cragganmore 12. Both have a nice oak flavor.

Also, the Doublewood 17 is great. Much darker in color than the 12 with a richness, almost chocolate hint to the flavor. 

Ive also drank quite a few Japanese malts as I spend a bit of time in Japan each year. Go for the Yamazaki 18. It's good, but $200 is too much. It can be found for about half that price. If you don't care for peat, then stay away from Hakushyu. 

Side note: Anyone know the value of an unopened bottle of Ardbeg Alligator? I've got one. Trying to decide if I should open it, or sell it.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Have and always will be a big fan of the Lagavulin, but I think that Highland Park is fast becoming my favorite.


----------



## tigerpac

I try to branch out from Laphroaig 10, and while I've broadened the horizons, I always go back to the old, peaty favorite.

Did enjoy a bottle of Glenlivet Nadurra 16 though recently, nice balance


----------



## Larry Poppins

I have for a long time favored Islay whisky, particularly the heavier ones like Laphroaig and Lagavullen. Ardbeg not so much. For many years my evening digestive was Bowmore Legend, a young whisky that could be had for a song ($14 a bottle) These days I have cut way back on whisky, but still enjoy the occasional jar. I still have a taste for younger whiskies and ones from the west coast and islands. On the recommendation of Francis Urqhart I recently got a bottle of Bruchladdoch 10yr which I have a hard time staying out of. It's a bit lighter than the other Islays but without the mouth slap of so many young whiskies.

When it comes to bourbon it's Black Maple hill or Noah's Mill. That slug in the bottom of my last bottle of Maker's sat there for a year while I drained a bottle of each. Only when I needed a toddy did it finally find a glass, or mug.


----------



## dwebber18

Flairball said:


> If you like Oban then try some of their distillers edition. I've always found it to be better than their other offerings.
> 
> Similar to the Doublewood I'd the Cragganmore 12. Both have a nice oak flavor.
> 
> Also, the Doublewood 17 is great. Much darker in color than the 12 with a richness, almost chocolate hint to the flavor.
> 
> Ive also drank quite a few Japanese malts as I spend a bit of time in Japan each year. Go for the Yamazaki 18. It's good, but $200 is too much. It can be found for about half that price. If you don't care for peat, then stay away from Hakushyu.
> 
> Side note: Anyone know the value of an unopened bottle of Ardbeg Alligator? I've got one. Trying to decide if I should open it, or sell it.


To bring back a bit of an older thread I wanted to let everyone know that while out of town this last weekend I picked up a bottle of Oban 18. I wanted a few other things but it was a bit spendy and my wife wanted a good assortment of beers we can't get here. I can't wait to try the Oban tonight and see if the extra 4 years is that much of a difference to me. I did however enjoy the lower price in GA as opposed to TN.


----------



## dwebber18

The Oban 18 is quite good. Much lighter and smoother than the 14 but unless I'm crazy it seems to be less complex and more mellow overall. I think I'm starting to appreciate the bolder flavors in Scotch and will work my way up that ladder as time goes by. I have also started to enjoy bourbon more than when I opened this thread almost a year ago. Since then I've had Blantons, Knob Creek Single Barrel, Bookers and Woodford Reserve Double Oak. I much prefer the Double Oak and Bookers to the other two and I'm torn between Elijah Craig 12, Double Oak, or Four Roses Single Barrel as my next bottle. I'm sort of saving my pennies for one of the special fall releases of George T Stagg or WL Weller from Buffalo Trace's Antique Collection. I've really gotten a taste for bourbon and soda so I want to pick a new bourbon to mix that with.


----------

